# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  تشيك الايفون والايباد مجاني و فوري هدية موقع ServerZ3X.COM

## FREE3

*1* تشيك الايفون والايباد مجاني و فوري هدية موقع ServerZ3X.COM
يكفيك التسجيل في السرفر و من ثم الاستفادة من هاته الخدمة
خدمات عدة تصبح مجانية 
عرض خاضع لشروط  *يوجد ناس استغلو الموقع وقامو بوضع الخدمة بمبلغ مالي مع انهم لم ياخذو جهد
فقط قامو بنسخ رقم الايمي من الشخص الطالب واستلام فك التشفير من الموقع 
ومباشرة , واخذ مبلغ  * معين**  *اتمنى ان اكون قدمت المفيد لكم خالص تحياتي  *     من  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            GSM WHATAPP 066049404* *

----------

